# بريميرو جهاز كشف الذهب والمعادن



## ألضياء (13 يناير 2020)

*

بريميرو جهاز كشف الذهب و المعادن







في وقتنا الحالي يتصدر جهاز كشف المعادن بريميرو المرتبة الاولي عالمياً في مقدرته على تقديم أفضل خدمه لمستخدميه حيث يمكن استخدامه للتنقيب والكشف عن جميع الدفائن كالأحجار الكريمة، والألماس، الابار الارتوازية، والمياه الجوفية، فهو بحق يمتلك جميع الأنظمة الحديثة التي تمكن مستخدميه من التنقيب بشكل متطور وبأعماق كبيرة وهذا ما يميزه عن غيره من الأجهزة الأخرى.







جهاز بريميرو احدث اجهزة كشف الذهب :






تم تصنيعه بواسطة مصانع اجاكس الامريكية، ويمكن استخدامه بعدده لغات حسب رغبة المستخدم كاللغة الإنجليزية، اللغة العربية، اللغة الألمانية، اللغة الفرنسية، اللغة الاسبانية، اللغة التركية، واللغة الإيطالية.
يتمكن جهاز بريميرو من كشف الذهب و المعادن وغيرها من الكنوز والدفائن الثمينة على عمق يصل إلى 50 متر، في مساحة بحث 2850 متر، كما يُمكن المستخدم من تشغيله على عدده أنظمة مختلفة مثل نظام البحث بعيد المدى (اليدوي) – نظام البحث بعيد المدى (التلقائي) – نظام الاستشعار عن بعد الأيوني – نظام غراديو سمارت – نظام النبض الذكي – نظام محلل الطيف – نظام المسح المباشر – نظام التصوير الأرضي ثلاثي الأبعاد – نظام البحث الجيوفيزيائي، وهو بذلك يقدم لك 9 أنظمة على مستوي عالي من التكنولوجيا بأداء فائق الدقة.






لماذا ننصح باقتناء جهاز كشف المعادن بريميرو؟






هناك عدده مميزات يتمتع بها جهاز بريميرو يجعله خيار ممتاز لمن يريد شراء جهاز متخصص في الكشف عن الذهب و المعادن والدفائن الثمينة منها:
•	تصميمه الفريد ذو المواصفات الحديثة التي تمكن المستخدم من التنقيب بسهولة ويسر.
•	وزنه خفيف يمكن مستخدمه من التنقل به بسهولة.
•	استخدام جهاز بريميرو يقدم لك اداء ذو جودة عالية ودون الحاجة إلى استخدام مواد خارجية.
•	يحتوي الجهاز على العديد من الإعدادات التي تمكن مستخدمه من التحكم بشكل كامل فيه حيث يحتوي على نظام الكشف متعدد الوظائف يمكن اختيار النظام المناسب قبل البدا في الاستخدام، هذا فضلاً عن اعدادات اللغة والتاريخ والوقت، بالإضافة إلى اعدادات العرض التي تمكن المستخدم من التحكم في درجة سطوع الشاشة حسب ما يُريد، كما تمكنه من التحكم بشكل كامل في وضعيه خمول الشاشة. 
•	من ضمن تلك الاعدادات التي تُتيح لك التحكم في الجهاز اعداد الصوت الذي يمكن المستخدم من التحكم بشكل كامل في الصوت الصادر من الجهاز سواء أصوات التنبهات أو صوت لوحه المفاتيح، أو حتى أصوات البحث التي يُصدرها الجهاز عند العثور على الهدف المطلوب.

لقراءة المزيد عن مواصفات الجهاز ومشاهدة فيديوهات عن تجربة جهاز بريميرو افضل اجهزة كشف المعادن ، يمكنك زيارة اي من مواقع رابطة موزعين مصانع اجاكس الامريكية ستجد ما يدهشك من فديوهات تم تصويرها لعمليات تنقيب حقيقية عن كشف الذهب والكنوز تحت الارض ولاعماق لم يتم الوصول اليها من قبل.






رابطة موزعين مصانع اجاكس الامريكية

BR Detectors Dubai >> https://www.brdetectors-dubai.com/
Phone: 00971527555261 - 00971509200340 - 00971564707413

Prizm Technology >> https://prizmtechnology.com/
Phone: 00971503223835 - 00971 508 447 114 

Expert Detector >> https://expertdetector.com/
Phone: 00905061019090 - 00905350336388

Alareeman >> https://alareeman.com/
Phone: 0096566145558 - 0096590084436






<<يمكنك البحث عن >>

جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف المعادن, اجهزة كشف الذهب, اجهزة كشف المعادن, اجهزة كشف الذهب في السعودية, جهاز كشف الذهب في دبي, اجهزة كشف المعادن في الامارات, اجهزة كشف الذهب في العراق, جهاز كشف الذهب في جدة, جهاز كشف الذهب في الرياض, جهاز كشف المعادن في دبي, كاشف الذهب, كاشف المعادن, جهاز كشف الذهب 2020, احدث اجهزة كشف الذهب, اجهزة كشف المعادن 2020, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, افضل اسعار اجهزة كشف الذهب, اسعار اجهزة كشف الذهب, اجهزة كشف الذهب التصويرية, مواقع بيع اجهزة كشف الذهب, اجهزه كشف ذهب امريكيه, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب في العالم, اصغر جهاز لكشف الذهب, الكشف عن الذهب بالهاتف النقال, انواع اجهزة كشف الذهب, احدث اجهزة كشف الذهب والكنوز الدفينة, اسعار اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب فى مصر 2020, اجهزة الكشف عن الاثار, انواع اجهزة كشف المعادن, سعر جهاز كشف المعادن, جهاز كشف الذهب للبيع, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, جهاز العثور على الذهب, جهاز كشف الكنوز, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, جهاز كشف المعادن والفراغات, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف المعادن تحت الماء, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب في العالم, ماهو افضل جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف الكنوز, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, ماهو افضل جهاز كشف الذهب, سعر جهاز كشف الذهب في السعودية, جهاز كشف الذهب التصويري, هل جهاز كشف الذهب ممنوع في السعوديه, هل جهاز كشف الذهب ممنوع في السعوديه, اين اجد جهاز كشف الذهب في السعوديه, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف الذهب للبيع, محلات بيع اجهزة كشف الذهب بالدمام, جهاز كشف الذهب للايجار, جهاز كشف معادن مستعمل للبيع, جهاز تنقيب عن الذهب للبيع, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, جهاز كشف الذهب للبيع, هل جهاز كشف الذهب ممنوع في السعوديه, اين اجد جهاز كشف الذهب في السعوديه, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, جهاز كشف الذهب للايجار, جهاز تنقيب عن الذهب للبيع, التنقيب عن الذهب في السعودية, عقوبة التنقيب عن الذهب في السعودية, جهاز تنقيب عن الذهب للبيع, هل مسموح التنقيب عن الذهب في السعودية, اين يباع جهاز كشف المعادن في السعوديه, قانون التنقيب عن الذهب في السعودية, هل جهاز كشف الذهب ممنوع في السعوديه, جهاز الكشف عن المعادن, اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب الالمانية, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, اجهزة كشف الذهب التصويرية, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, اسعار اجهزة كشف الذهب في دبي, اجهزه كشف ذهب امريكيه, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, اسعار اجهزة كشف الذهب في دبي, اجهزة كشف الذهب التصويرية, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, اجهزة كشف الذهب دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, كشف الذهب بدون جهاز, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, سعر جهاز كشف الذهب في الامارات, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, اجهزة كشف الذهب التصويرية, سعر جهاز كشف الذهب في السعودية, جهاز كشف المعادن للبيع, جهاز كشف الذهب والكنوز القديمة والتنقيب عن الآثار, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب, اسعار جهاز كشف الذهب تحت الارض, افضل جهاز كشف الذهب في العالم, كشف الذهب بدون جهاز, اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب الالمانية, جهاز كشف المعادن تحت الماء, سعر جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية , تطبيق كشف المياه الجوفية, تحميل برنامج كشف المياه الجوفيه, سعر جهاز , اجهزة كشف الذهب, تحميل تطبيق كاشف الماء, جهاز كشف الكنوز, انواع اجهزة كشف المعادن, كم سعر جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية, سعر جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية, سعر جهاز , تطبيق كشف المياه الجوفية, تحميل برنامج كشف المياه الجوفيه, عمق المياه الجوفية, جهاز تنقيب عن الاثار, صنع جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية, جهاز البحث عن الماء, عمق المياه الجوفية, اسعار اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب في الامارات, كم سعر جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية, سعر جهاز كشف المياه الجوفية, اجهزة كشف الذهب في الكويت, اجهزة كشف الذهب في عمان, اجهزة كشف الذهب في مصر

​*


----------

